# ATO closures over the Christmas break



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

'Our offices, including our contact centres and social media channels, will be closed from *midday, Tuesday 24 December 2019* - *8am, Thursday 2 January 2020*.'

(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...vices-over-the-holiday-period/?sbnews20191218)


----------

